# From Trailer To Battery



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OK...my Outback has been gone for 6 days now and I can't remember a darn thing.









I'm going to replace the 12v battery on my new Outback with 2x6v batteries, I can't remember which post configuration I need.









Help....


----------



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

male thread stud

Sengo


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tell Lakeshore to take care of it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Tell Lakeshore to take care of it.


I would, but they don't sell Trojan batteries, so I have to bring them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sengo said:


> male thread stud
> 
> Sengo


So the connector coming off the trailer is like this?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> male thread stud
> 
> Sengo


So the connector coming off the trailer is like this?









[/quote]
Yes









I've found cables at most auto parts stores that can jump between the two.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Tell Lakeshore to take care of it.


I would, but they don't sell Trojan batteries, so I have to bring them.
[/quote]








Have them Drop Shipped to Lakeshore.........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Tell Lakeshore to take care of it.


I would, but they don't sell Trojan batteries, so I have to bring them.
[/quote]








Have them Drop Shipped to Lakeshore.........








[/quote]

Perfect!!!

...and if they happend to arrive a few days early, why not have Lakeshore install them.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> male thread stud
> 
> Sengo


So the connector coming off the trailer is like this?









[/quote]
When I converted my 12V to 2 6V I was hoping to use the existing + and - cables and then only buy 1 cable to connect the 2 batteries together, but when I went to make the connections I realized that the existing cables were not long enough to reach to the 2nd battery.
So, if you plan on bringing your own cables make sure you have extra, just in case the existing ones are too short.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Not knowing the cable lengths ahead of time might be a bit of an issue, but I bet Lakeshore would be happy to sell them to you. Trojan has
a dealer locator on their website. You might be able to find a dealer on your route to Lakeshore to pick a couple of them up. I just
paid $119.00 for my T105's a couple of weeks ago. I added a battery cut off switch which will also change the cable lengths you may need.

Mark


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

That or search for a Batteries Plus near Lakeshore. We took ours to them - paid $250 for batteries and installation! Well worth someone else taking care of it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> Not knowing the cable lengths ahead of time might be a bit of an issue, but I bet Lakeshore would be happy to sell them to you. Trojan has
> a dealer locator on their website. You might be able to find a dealer on your route to Lakeshore to pick a couple of them up. I just
> paid $119.00 for my T105's a couple of weeks ago. I added a battery cut off switch which will also change the cable lengths you may need.
> 
> Mark


I think I'm going to ask Lakeshore if I can drop ship them...then have them install. They are sooooo easy to work with that I'm sure this wouldn't be a problem. BTW...I think I'm going with the Trojan T125's.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not knowing the cable lengths ahead of time might be a bit of an issue, but I bet Lakeshore would be happy to sell them to you. Trojan has
> a dealer locator on their website. You might be able to find a dealer on your route to Lakeshore to pick a couple of them up. I just
> paid $119.00 for my T105's a couple of weeks ago. I added a battery cut off switch which will also change the cable lengths you may need.
> 
> Mark


I think I'm going to ask Lakeshore if I can drop ship them...then have them install. They are sooooo easy to work with that I'm sure this wouldn't be a problem. BTW...I think I'm going with the Trojan T125's.








[/quote]

When I got my 31rqs there last spring, ALL installation was free for all the items I had them add during the visit. This included helping me install the Dual cam in the bay and using their drill (mine was too weak to drill all 4 holes). I am sure they will help you out.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I think I'm going to ask Lakeshore if I can drop ship them...then have them install. They are sooooo easy to work with that I'm sure this wouldn't be a problem. BTW...I think I'm going with the Trojan T125's.








[/quote]

Jim, 
I guess I dont have to bring the two Trojan 125's as directed by the Senior most member (you), to the RUSHMORE RALLY. 
Thanks,








Brian


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Any auto store has a double eyelet, heavy gauge wire you can use for a jumper. You could pick one up on the way out of town. I used a Ford starter relay to starter cable, worked like a champ.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Jim,
> I guess I dont have to bring the two Trojan 125's as directed by the Senior most member (you), to the RUSHMORE RALLY.
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Rats...now I have to come up with something else....

...how about a hitch for the Outback? (installed of course)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Changed gears after a few PM's....

I went with 2 x 6v Interstate U2300 batteries.

List price around here is $130 each.

Lakeshore will buy them...installed them...include both battery boxes....for $250.

Did I tell you guys yet how much I love working with Lakeshore....









Maybe I'll open a Lakeshore RV franchise out here....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Tell Lakeshore to take care of it.


I would, but they don't sell Trojan batteries, so I have to bring them.
[/quote]








Have them Drop Shipped to Lakeshore.........








[/quote]

Perfect!!!

...and if they happend to arrive a few days early, why not have Lakeshore install them.








[/quote]

Now you have to come to gettysburg...you owe me a beer


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Tell Lakeshore to take care of it.


I would, but they don't sell Trojan batteries, so I have to bring them.
[/quote]








Have them Drop Shipped to Lakeshore.........








[/quote]

Perfect!!!

...and if they happend to arrive a few days early, why not have Lakeshore install them.








[/quote]

Now you have to come to gettysburg...you owe me a beer








[/quote]

Uh...come to Lakeshore and I'll give you 2 beers!


----------

